# [Solved] Issues with Hardened Gentoo Install

## f474a

I've been using Gentoo for a while now and this is the first time I'm going for a hardened Gentoo install.

I tried sticking to the wikis related to hardened as much a possible but I'm not a security professional just a hobbyist so probably the choices or the assumptions that I made could be incorrect.

I generally tend to use genkernel for everything but not sure if it supports building hardened sources as well.

These are the logs that I have currently to help debug my issues.

Genkernel log

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/3dTKen2y8ofpW4LHM6Yh/

Kernel config

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/NOVQv4YWPNBEsZSP5S8n/

I've looked at musl and uclibc-ng but I decided to skip those and just keep things simple. Also I'm not sure if I should consider going through selinux guide as it is a single user system and I'm the only user on the system.

Please feel free to provide suggestions or feedback and help me out. Thank you   :Smile: Last edited by f474a on Sun Jul 09, 2017 5:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmCrNi

Hi,

Have a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1034640-start-0.html

----------

## f474a

Thanks for the link, I've already figured out on my own long time ago but forgot to post about it.

----------

